# Cute time waster



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

New Test of Your Eye Hand
pass mouse over number, no need to click
This is a lot of fun. Start with #1 and finish will #33.

Click here: http://flash.abunawaf.com/2005/12/game33.swf

Shall we have a competition and see who does it in the fastest time?
My first go is 150 secs. Hope to improve!!


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Ginamo,

Very good. First try was 80 secs and I suffer with pure double vision, see two of everything! Very tough.

Chris


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

first go 61 seconds got double vision now lol


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Wish I hadn't admitted my score now!! Will either have to spend hours trying to improve or admit it's an age thing.

Well done you two.

Gina


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

77 1st go then 68........got to go to a darkened roon now


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

64 secs first go 
have to do better than that

Regards Frank


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

down to 39s I'll give up now before I get worse

Frank


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

*Cute time waster competition*

Dear Frank.

39 secs is incredible, you will have to be known as the "Flying Mouse" in future! Will anyone beat you I wonder?

I am trying to comfort myself with the thought that the pad on my laptop is slowing me up. A bad workman......................etc. etc.

Gina


----------



## crazylady (Oct 13, 2005)

84 seconds first go. My try and improve?


----------

